# Reptile carpet??



## Cmc28x (Nov 3, 2012)

I been thinking getting reptile carpet does anyone use it and do you fine it easy to use?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Check this thread out > http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/lizards/906006-repti-carpet.html

I use it, never had any problems with it apart from can get a little dirty (nothing a hoover and wash can't fix!)


----------



## Rvreps (Mar 18, 2012)

I use it for all of my Leo's no problems at all and lasts for ever definatly worth an investment


----------



## Cmc28x (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks for help thinking getting it for my leopard gecko at moment he's on kitchen roll. I was told try slate tile or carpet.


----------



## Rvreps (Mar 18, 2012)

This pair certainly seemed happy when they were changed from paper towel to repti-carpet!


----------



## Cmc28x (Nov 3, 2012)

Awww they do look happy lol I'm going get some tomorrow and see if Marley happier on it.


----------



## Lollys lovingly bred geck (Feb 4, 2013)

is that the zoo med stuff ? ive never used carpet and dont like towel and as my range is expanding it could be handy


----------



## Rvreps (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes it's zoo med. 

I have found that the green carpet differs to the brown slightly, it has big hoops of thread in it which I think I think is why some people don't like it. The brown seems to be a lot smoother if you know what I mean


----------

